# 3D visualization on main display of Model X or S missing?



## PalmtreesCalling (Apr 22, 2019)

I just took delivery of a 2022 Model X. The main screen confuses me. 
In my model 3, I have a visualization on the left and a map on the right.

In my wife's Model X, I just have a big-ass map. There is a 3D visualization in front of the yoke.
Did we do something that is reversible, or is this just a change to two screens.

I really miss the 3D on the larger screen.

2022.23.101.2

thanks in advance,

joelb


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

PalmtreesCalling said:


> I just took delivery of a 2022 Model X. The main screen confuses me.
> In my model 3, I have a visualization on the left and a map on the right.
> 
> In my wife's Model X, I just have a big-ass map. There is a 3D visualization in front of the yoke.
> ...


Last time I drove an S (with HW2.5) there’s an option to choose what to display on the screen via fiddling with the scroll wheels. I recall being disappointed not seeing a thing until I figured out you could do that. I don’t know how that applies to refreshes S/X (Palladium?).


----------



## PalmtreesCalling (Apr 22, 2019)

Kizzy said:


> Last time I drove an S (with HW2.5) there’s an option to choose what to display on the screen via fiddling with the scroll wheels....


Thanks, I'll play around with that tonight.


----------

